# Canon 50D help



## Grahamap (Sep 2, 2014)

Good evening to all.

I have a simple question....not sure if it's possible though. I do 90% of my work with my 50mm f1.8 "nifty fifty" lens. 

As I'm shooting, I leave it in P so I can control the settings. I do however would love it to stay in whatever aperture setting I want... 1.8, 2.8 etc. 

Is there a setting where I can set it to stay at a certain f stop and it would stay there???


Thanks,


----------



## runnah (Sep 2, 2014)

Grahamap said:


> Good evening to all.  I have a simple question....not sure if it's possible though. I do 90% of my work with my 50mm f1.8 "nifty fifty" lens.  As I'm shooting, I leave it in P so I can control the settings. I do however would love it to stay in whatever aperture setting I want... 1.8, 2.8 etc.  Is there a setting where I can set it to stay at a certain f stop and it would stay there???  Thanks,



Av


----------



## Grahamap (Sep 2, 2014)

thank you runnah........one of those "palm to face" moments. lol


----------

